# Protein shake



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I always try to have a protein shake after riding. Is there a difference between whey protein vs plant based? Sometimes my stomach tolerates the plant based but I’m not lactose intolerant


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Watch this, then reconsider your entire approach:


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I like a tasty shake after riding. I use 8 oz kefir, 8 oz vanilla soy milk, and small scoop of vanilla whey powder. Tastes like a fast-food vanilla shake, but a lot better for me, I think.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I don’t think a protein recovery shake is any better than a good balanced meal. The bottom line is how consistent and strict are you with your daily intake? I make and drink smoothies that have whey protein powder and other supplements but the base is almond milk, yogurt or kefir, spinach or kale, frozen fruit and a splash of pomegranate or açaí juice. 
It’s of course just part of my clean diet and the tons of water I drink daily 👍


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I attempted to switch to an organic brown rice and pea protein from my regular whey this past summer. I read a few studies on the interwebs that said there wasn't a difference in how your muscles processes the different proteins, but it made me gassy. My regular Muscle Feast doesn't.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3698202/


----------



## andy_gr (Apr 19, 2018)

I like eating protein bars, not shakes as it causes stomach heaviness. I really prefer protein bars (these are great post-workout!), chewy whole fruit and nut bars. Even my trainers recommend drinking protein shakes on almond milk as it is much healthier than other milks. But still I think it shouldn't be the basis of the diet.


----------

